# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Few Morelia from OZ!

## Kurto

Hi all!! First Post!  :Smile:  Thought I'd share some pics of a few of my morelia! I can't get enough of these guys, living in Australia does have it's perks. It kinda sucks we cant keep Balls down here though  :Sad:  Oh well enjoy!! :Very Happy:

----------


## waltah!

Welcome! Those are just stunning animals.

----------


## Hulihzack

Welcome!  Beautiful animals, I'm horribly jealous of your Bredl's.

----------


## Lolo76

Gorgeous animals! I especially love those tree pythons... have to get myself one of those some day.  :Good Job:

----------


## marvelfreak

Beautiful snakes! Your Bredli is awesome it's color really pops. Looks like might have some Hypo in it.

----------


## Kurto

Thanks all!!  :Smile: 




> Beautiful snakes! Your Bredli is awesome it's color really pops. Looks like might have some Hypo in it.


Yeah that female is from a hypo to hypo pairing. I ended up with a female and male out of the clutch so fingers crossed for next season  :Smile:

----------


## marvelfreak

> Thanks all!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that female is from a hypo to hypo pairing. I ended up with a female and male out of the clutch so fingers crossed for next season


Best of luck!

----------


## BrucenBruce

Nice Morelia! That bredli is absolutely top-drawer!

~Bruce

----------


## mainbutter

::drool::

Gotta love them aussie snakes!  They've quickly become my passion in the snake world.

----------


## Clear

Amazing, one reason I would love to live in OZ!

----------


## redstormlax12

That is literally the best bredl's ive ever seen. Ive always been turned off by the blackening of the lower end of their body but after seeing that one, I wouldnt mind one looking like that.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kurto

> That is literally the best bredl's ive ever seen. Ive always been turned off by the blackening of the lower end of their body but after seeing that one, I wouldnt mind one looking like that.


She had no black at all when she was a hatchy. She didn't start getting any black till about 14months.

Her colour really varies.... Some times she is a really vibrant red other times she is brown as...



Here she is at about 10 months I think

----------

engelkemehia (07-01-2010)

----------


## Clear

I really love how bredli's are light at the front then get darker at the end!

----------


## tumy

hi kurto, why you cant keep bp in australia? nice bredli  :Smile:

----------


## Kurto

> hi kurto, why you cant keep bp in australia? nice bredli


Your only allowed to keep native reptiles here in Aust. Anything exotic is illegal.

----------


## mainbutter

> hi kurto, why you cant keep bp in australia? nice bredli


OZ has had so many problems with established non-natives, leading to laws against non-natives.

----------


## DavidG

Atleast you still get chonros! What local are yours? I love the head shape on the second one. Even better about OZ is you get chondros from there! Something a rare find in the states.

----------


## Kurto

> Atleast you still get chonros! What local are yours? I love the head shape on the second one. Even better about OZ is you get chondros from there! Something a rare find in the states.


Native GTPs are still quite expensive  :Sad:  But worth it though!! Mine are of mixed locale. I'd like to get more locale specific down the line, but again it's all about the cash.

----------


## hud556

nice pics thanks for sharing...

----------


## Kurto

Couple more pics from cleaning last night....

----------


## Kysenia

wow absolutely stunning :Smile:

----------


## Wh00h0069

Awesome snakes. I have a few Morelia: a GTP, two carpets, and a pair of Bredlis. I love Morelia's outgoing personalities.

----------


## JAMills

Wow! Gorgeous animals. I love your Bredli, very clean!

----------

